# Forum Guidelines



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2006)

The purpose of this section is for the serious discussion of the concepts of Chi-Ki-Qi, Prana and related topics.

We recognize this is an often controversial subject. To that end, we require that the discussions stay on topic, and stay respectful. *No* personal attacks will be tolerated here.

Thank you


----------

